
American billionaires got $434B richer during the pandemic - xoxoy
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/21/american-billionaires-got-434-billion-richer-during-the-pandemic.html
======
ztratar
Article picks the worst possible dates and stretching the truth. Bad
reporting.

------
orangecat
Ridiculous cherry-picking of dates. The middle of March was the lowest point
the market hit after falling around 30% from February.

~~~
xoxoy
The point stands. Nasdaq is near all time highs in what is supposed to be a
major economic contraction.

Amazon and FB both hit All Time Highs post-lockdown. Others are either near
ATH or surpassed it as well.

~~~
nojito
What point exactly?

The stock market != the economy.

~~~
xoxoy
I didn’t say or suggest that?

Billionaires have become wealthier during whatever timeframe you want to pick
pre and post Covid if their company’s stock is higher now in what is supposed
to be a major economic shock than before.

~~~
nojito
Many people have increased their paper wealth from March.

You again claim that the stock market = the economic in your comment. Which
isn't true.

